
Nation's uninsured rose 700K in admin's first year - howard941
https://www.healthcaredive.com/news/nations-uninsured-rose-700k-in-trumps-first-year/561072/
======
verdverm
Maybe these people had to because they would be fined by the IRS for not
having it, which when it expired they stopped paying? Hurray for Congress
fixing anything with 3500 pages of political negotiated solutions...

